# Finally getting better....if I could replay the last 5 years. Hypo and hashi



## SFLHashi (Mar 5, 2012)

*****IF I could re-live my many years of being a patient again. THis is how my first endocrine conversation would go.................

Doctor. I want to treat my hypothroidism by partnering with you. My research states that many men have shared on the internet that when they have managed their free T3 and Free T4 to a level that is 75% of range they feel good. The anxiety, weight gain, brain fog, short term memory loss, brittle hair and other symptoms should subside.

I DO NOT wish to be on any anxiety medicines until I am at that 75% of free T3 and Free T4. That would mean " My Free T4 should at or around 1.5 and my free T3 will be greater than 3.

Will you partner with me to adjust my dosage to achieve those T3 and T4 (free) levels?

Also understanding my body is powered by T3 and T4 we will consider my TSH level but it will NOT be the core of my treatment. MY TSH will probably be below 1.0.

My communication as to how I feel will be more important than my TSH or t3 and t4 levels, and we are partnered to get me Free T4>1.5 and free t3 >3.0 and we will protect me from going hyper.

Are you my partner?

END Quote.

This is from my thread in the hashi forum....

I posted this as a way for those just diagnosed to take control of their treatment and outcome with an endo. Let's face it. Endos deal with people who have significant sugar and hormone imbalances all day long. They are probably desensitized or jaded by all of us who are perceived crazy by wanting to feel better. Don't waste time with an endo who does not listen or partner with you. There are 100's of threads about this.

Find a partnering endocrine who hears the patient and then sees the numbers. Lastly. Let a new dosage take time to correct... 8 weeks was my cycle. 8 weeks for each dosage change. I went through 3. So 24 weeks in all. 150. 162. 175. 187. Mcg synthroid now

I was once new to this board and the information here helped me get control of my body and have the data to pick the right doctor and work toward progressive solutions to get my life back. Hopefully this post shortens your journey to success.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SFLHashi said:


> *****IF I could re-live my many years of being a patient again. THis is how my first endocrine conversation would go.................
> 
> Doctor. I want to treat my hypothroidism by partnering with you. My research states that many men have shared on the internet that when they have managed their free T3 and Free T4 to a level that is 75% of range they feel good. The anxiety, weight gain, brain fog, short term memory loss, brittle hair and other symptoms should subside.
> 
> ...


Love, love, love it!! Thank you for sharing. And it "will" help others!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

SFLHashi....I LOVE THIS!!!!!!

*LOVE IT!!!!*


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

With age comes wisdom.


----------



## SFLHashi (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks octavia ca.lynn and andros. You 3 help and consult so many. The above was to help balance the room. The whitecoat and the crazy imbalanced person sitting uncomfortably on the exam table on the paper. My endo sits with me in an office now and we discuss my wellbeing like 2 busines people. No longer am i talking to a pre-determined lab results reader who simply wants the out of range column to go away. Who needs a doctor for that....lol

People are not pools. It is not just yellow chroline and red ph readings. And close enough is not good enough

The right doctor will tune like a racecar. But not be hasty. If you can find a responsible tuner. You have a match.


----------



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Wow, you hit it right on the head with the pre-determined lab results reader! I was treated that way for 16 years and if I was ever on the right dose, it was pure luck.
That does not work for thyroid patients.
Sounds like you may have had some experience with some of those docs.

I just got in with an endo that sees me first, then we get labs taken. Neither one of us is influenced by lab results.

You are absolutely right on in how to approach our doctor. That is being pro-active on our part. 
They are not to determine how we are feeling by our lab results. That is not the kind of relationship we want with the doctor treating us. We know our bodies.

Thanks for posting your clear insights. Hope many see this.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

You hit thenail on the head.

I've always said that the first rule is to find a doctor with whom you can have a collaborative relationship. I think sitting in the office is the perfect setting for discussion and negotiation of treatment options. Sitting in an exam room, ESPECIALLY if you've got your clothes off, sets the stage for making the patient vulnerable.


----------



## SFLHashi (Mar 5, 2012)

Here is my orginal post/thyroid diary.

http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=5569

I would still be going in circles with my first "clinical" endo, and probably lost another job and lost more relationship with my wife, kids and friends. This site and its members and honest dialogue enabled me to get to a "uplifting post". And as those who posted below the opener.

Find an ENDO Partner.. Not a clinician. You and your family and friends deserve it.

Also there are tons of thyroid books out there. I bought them all. But the true value was the folks on this board. those who became engaged with me in my posts and those who simply left a small piece of information to help get closer to the end of the maze who I have never interacted with.

I hope to continue my experience in December on my Hashi Post above.

Having "no flags" on your lab results DOES NOT mean you are receiving the right treatment. Only YOU know that answer.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SFLHashi said:


> Here is my orginal post/thyroid diary.
> 
> http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=5569
> 
> ...


You have said a mouthful!!! Truly!!!

And thank you for your very very nice compliment to this board.


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

SFL - wonderful post and AMEN!!!!


----------



## roxy22 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you so much!!!


----------

